# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Past to present

## Peter NJ



----------


## amyb

Oh Peter-that is so good to see. Wishing you well!

----------


## KevinS

:thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

EXCELLENT!!!

----------


## JEK

Back in business! Come on summer!

----------


## NHDiane

A wonderful sight!!  Looks beautiful

----------


## Rosemary

Ship Ahoy!

----------


## julianne

Marvelous. Should be fully-ready for the season!

----------


## elgreaux

looks great, how about a forum reunion there sometime?

----------


## Peter NJ

Sunday

----------


## Peter NJ

Ellen it would be a great place for a forum party...

----------


## Peter NJ

The doors will be a deep Navy that's just a prime you see now..Also Navy awnings on all beach cabanas with decks and picnic tables

----------


## NHDiane

Wow, lookin' good Peter!

----------


## amyb

What a comeback!  Lookin' good, Peter.

----------


## elgreaux

> Ellen it would be a great place for a forum party...



let's do it then... all the folks from Philly, NY, Connecticut, etc... are you in?

----------


## amyb

Timing will be important, but we would attend this gathering.

----------


## Peter NJ

Getting close...The Resto is now open air by the pool instead of the old cramped location...Beach service too

----------


## amyb

Wishing you a wonderful season in the new digs...looks great, Peter!

----------

